# J-Teck Sublimation Ink / J-Next Black



## WCSSTORE (Dec 7, 2011)

Has anybody had any problems with J-teck inks? it is way cheaper so I'm wondering why

Can I use J-Teck Sublimation Ink / J-Next Black ink in a Epson wf1100?
Right now I'm using AR_TAINIUM inks. will the two inks mixed together if I were to add J-teck in my bulk ink system or would I have to flush the print head to remove AR inks.


Thanks


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Using J-Teck in our Mutoh RJ900s without a problem. 


Sent on my Galaxy S4 via the Junkyard Athletic 4G LTE network.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

J-Teck inks are less expensive because they are licensed under a different agreement from Sawgrass. You're going to need a professional wide-format printer to be able to buy these from authorized sources. Your 1100 doesn't cut it.

Never mix brands of inks if you want any semblance of color trueness. Deplete the existing ink, and what won't feed through as the level goes down, you must dump.


----------



## WCSSTORE (Dec 7, 2011)

GordonM said:


> J-Teck inks are less expensive because they are licensed under a different agreement from Sawgrass. You're going to need a professional wide-format printer to be able to buy these from authorized sources. Your 1100 doesn't cut it.
> 
> Never mix brands of inks if you want any semblance of color trueness. Deplete the existing ink, and what won't feed through as the level goes down, you must dump.


 
Thank you for your reply. I found the ink on ebay 
1 liter for $85.00. We are trying to get ready for a big car show, so I think I'll have to wait on switching over. 

Thanks again


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

WCSSTORE said:


> Thank you for your reply. I found the ink on ebay


So you understand that unless they are an authorized dealer for J-Teck, that's "gray market" selling, and you get no support from J-Teck themselves. They will not provide you with a color profile for the Epson 1100 because that's not a printer they support. You absolutely will need a color profile, so consider where you're going to get it.

Also, be sure to demand the seller provide you with the expiration date for the ink. Some of these people are known for selling expired ink.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

GordonM said:


> So you understand that unless they are an authorized dealer for J-Teck, that's "gray market" selling, and you get no support from J-Teck themselves. They will not provide you with a color profile for the Epson 1100 because that's not a printer they support. You absolutely will need a color profile, so consider where you're going to get it.
> 
> Also, be sure to demand the seller provide you with the expiration date for the ink. Some of these people are known for selling expired ink.


To your point, even if the inks are not expired they could expire before the OP can consume them, for most desktop users 1/10 or so of a liter 100 mL (per color) lasts a long time.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

WCSSTORE said:


> Has anybody had any problems with J-teck inks? it is way cheaper so I'm wondering why
> 
> Can I use J-Teck Sublimation Ink / J-Next Black ink in a Epson wf1100?
> Right now I'm using AR_TAINIUM inks. will the two inks mixed together if I were to add J-teck in my bulk ink system or would I have to flush the print head to remove AR inks.
> ...


Some of those large format inks are designed for the latest Epson print heads which are not the same as the older Epson print heads, especially the desktop print heads.


----------



## WCSSTORE (Dec 7, 2011)

GordonM said:


> So you understand that unless they are an authorized dealer for J-Teck, that's "gray market" selling, and you get no support from J-Teck themselves. They will not provide you with a color profile for the Epson 1100 because that's not a printer they support. You absolutely will need a color profile, so consider where you're going to get it.
> 
> Also, be sure to demand the seller provide you with the expiration date for the ink. Some of these people are known for selling expired ink.


You made perfect since about the ICC profile and expired inks. We have a EFI ES-1000 eye-one Color Profiler for our copiers and I was going to try and make a ICC profile with it. One of my main worries is the viscosity of the ink. if its to thick it will clog the heads. We are a small print shop that also refills ink and toner cartridges so I sent out a couple of emails to some of our ink suppliers like OCP, just to see if they have sublimation inks. 
Thanks for your help


----------



## WCSSTORE (Dec 7, 2011)

mgparrish said:


> To your point, even if the inks are not expired they could expire before the OP can consume them, for most desktop users 1/10 or so of a liter 100 mL (per color) lasts a long time.


Very true!! but I'm already paying $70.00 for 125ml. And if I can get 1000ml for $85.00 or even double that price then I might come out a head (for the first time in life lol)


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

WCSSTORE said:


> Very true!! but I'm already paying $70.00 for 125ml. And if I can get 1000ml for $85.00 or even double that price then I might come out a head (for the first time in life lol)


With profiling equipment and making sure you get the right inks that can work in the desktop Epson then potentially you could resell and rebottle your excess inks to other users and make money on that too. Of course not suggesting you do that until 9/14 when the SG patent runs out ... 

just saying


----------

